# Overstroke



## Podany

Hi, I am looking for the word in Spanish for OVERSTROKE my interpretation would be "golpeteo" but I'm not sure, here is the context: 
"Pull overstroke Roller and inspect for wear"- jale la polea de GOLPETEO (¿?) y revise si no está gastada.
Then it says: "take a 3/4" wrench turning the Cross Shaft in a downward position to see if Over Stroke kicks out; then return to the lock position"-Tome una llave de tuercas de 3/4" girando la flecha cruzada en una posición hacia abajo para ver si el golpeteo inicia (¿?)............
I would really be grateful if someone could help me out here.


----------



## rodelu2

Please describe the piece of equipment involved: name, function, etc.


----------



## Podany

It's a machine called sharkbite, it's  a cutting machine, very precise.


----------



## Podany

I've already changed the word golpeteo for the word recorrido, but I'm still not sure,  any suggestions ?, could anyone take a look please? :
 
"Revise la tapa y el cuerpo. Jale la polea de recorrido y revise si hay desgaste, Tome una llave de tuercas de ¾” y gire la flecha cruzada en una posición hacia abajo  para ver si el recorrido es impulsado, "


----------



## rodelu2

"Overstroke" no parece ser "golpeteo", dado que hay una pieza (el roller) que se ocupa de ello; lo único que conozco como "Sharkbite" es un sistema de cañerías y fittings, podrías dar más contexto sobre tu cortadora?


----------



## Podany

Si, claro , es una cortadora de cápsulas para medicamento y se llama sharkbite por que realmente parece eso, una mordida de tiburón con muchos "dientes "/ navajas  que cortan las cápsulas . En esta parte del texto habla del proceso al pasar por una trampa de agua en donde se tienen que revisar tanto el cuerpo como la tapa de la cápsula para ver si no hay desgaste, por ello estoy suponiendo que la palabra Overstroke hable del trayecto, del recorrido, ya no del golpeteo, lo que no concuerda para mí es la palabra "over" que quiere deír que se sale del límite de recorrido o algo así, pero no soy ingeniero, y no conozco la máquina físicamente, solo en fotos. Gracias espero esto  te sirva y me puedas ayudar.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

overstroke  es *sobrecarrera*


roller = rodillo


----------



## Podany

¿Rodillo de sobrecarrera? no suena muy lógico ¿o sí? 
Si las poleas son discos con un canal que realiza un recorrido, para mi es más lógico "polea de recorrido" ¿no? solo necesito que alguien me pueda decir si este término realmente existe, como te decía no soy Ingeniero ¿me puedes explicar que es sobrecarrera? Muchas Gracias!


----------



## rodelu2

Me temo que es un equipo desconocido para mí. Hay en ese equipo un indicador de "overstroke" me refiero a lo que dijiste antes:"...if Over Stroke kicks out..." hago notar que lo escribiste con mayúsculas y en dos palabras separadas, no "overstroke".  Cuál es el correcto ?


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Una posibilidad es que overstroke roller sea *rodillo de final de carrera* (una pieza que detecta que el mecanismo ha llegado al final de su recorrido útil, y al hacer tope se mueve accionando un interruptor o un dispositivo mecánico, hidráulico, neumático, etc., que evita que el mecanismo continúe desplazándose en esa dirección).


----------



## Podany

Gracias pacosancas, si me parece lógica tu explicación, lo voy a usar así.
Busqué la palabra sobrecarrera y  efectivamente es correcta pero no encontré ningún tipo de pieza que se combine con esta palabra ni rodillo ni polea. ¡Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------

